# Lost Stravinsky Funeral Song - World Premiere on Dec/2nd/16



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

"Stravinsky's long-lost work, Funeral Song, will be broadcast live on medici.tv this Friday."

http://www.medici.tv/?utm_source=fa...ive#!/valery-gergiev-stravinsky-chant-funebre


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

jdec said:


> "Stravinsky's long-lost work, Funeral Song, will be broadcast live on medici.tv this Friday."
> 
> http://www.medici.tv/?utm_source=fa...ive#!/valery-gergiev-stravinsky-chant-funebre


It's on my calendar, too!


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

This is cool, I heard a few Stravisnky songs I like


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Medici gives a certain level of subscribers 10 (ten) free 16-day passes to offer to whomever. I have 5 (five) of these 16-day passes left and I would be happy to offer them to five of you. The catch is that I need to have your e-mail address. I enter it on their website and the pass is sent to you via Medici. No worries on your part, I suppose like me you have 36 e-mail addresses. I also have a memory worse than a sieve, so after I enter it on the site it will be lost forever unless you tell me I should keep it.

Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

It'd be interesting to hear but I think it'd be more mind-blowing to hear some early Varese


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

jdec said:


> "Stravinsky's long-lost work, Funeral Song, will be broadcast live on medici.tv this Friday."
> 
> http://www.medici.tv/?utm_source=fa...ive#!/valery-gergiev-stravinsky-chant-funebre


Thanks for posting.


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

Listened to it. Pretty weak, audience seemed disappointed.


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

ST4 said:


> It'd be interesting to hear but I think it'd be more mind-blowing to hear some early Varese


there's rediscovered Varese coming? whatt


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

Francis Poulenc said:


> Listened to it. Pretty weak, audience seemed disappointed.


...what did they expect? I loved it for what it was. Sounded exactly like what you'd want to hear at Rimsky-Korsakov's funeral.


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

jailhouse said:


> ...what did they expect? I loved it for what it was. Sounded exactly like what you'd want to hear at Rimsky-Korsakov's funeral.


I guess we'll probably never see one of those Mahler 2 / Beethoven 9 history-making premieres ever again.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

The website linked in the top post now allows you to replay the concert, so those that missed it can listen to the piece now, or if you're like me, you can listen to it a second time!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

A really beautiful piece of music. To me it sounded like Stravinsky with subtle hints of Rimsky Korsakov and Tchaikovsky (the closing chord is reminiscent of Tchaikovsky's Romeo and Juliet overture).


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

tdc said:


> (the closing chord is reminiscent of Tchaikovsky's Romeo and Juliet overture).


I noticed that too


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Just saw in our local newspaper that the US premiere will be in April by the Chicago Symphony Orchestra here under Charles Dutoit. Sparking quite a lot of interest.


----------

